# Woman beheaded 'with machete' in north London garden



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Woman beheaded in north London garden - Telegraph

_Scotland Yard gave few details but said that a man has been arrested. Eyewitnesses reported seeing a man with a machete in the area.

There is no suggestion that the killing had any terrorist motive.

A spokesman for Scotland Yard said: "Police were called to an address in Nightingale Road at 13.07pm today to reports of a stabbing incident.

"On arrival officers discovered a female collapsed in a garden area._

Don't worry, I think it's just a "fad".


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

apparently the man was seen chopping the heads off cats in the area beforehand, maybe he was just getting in a bit of practise before "the main event". no more details, don't know the ethnicity of either person but the area is full of Nigerians, Turkish and Poles.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Careful, some may think you are profiling. It may not really be a duck. Lay out some bacon and see what happens!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Must have been one of the Poles. They have a long track record of lobbing heads off of people who are Turks.

Wait a minute; I think I have it backward.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

See what happens when videos of beheading goes viral? It inspires the lone wolf copycat.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Like I said, I think it's just a "fad". They'll get bored eventually.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Must have been one of the Poles. They have a long track record of lobbing heads off of people who are Turks.
> 
> Wait a minute; I think I have it backward.


I think you mean the Greeks haha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I think you mean the Greeks haha


The Greeks don't want no freaks. So said the Eagles.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> The Greeks don't want no freaks. So said the Eagles.


Hotel California, right?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> See what happens when videos of beheading goes viral? It inspires the lone wolf copycat.


Didn't ISIS recently apologized for releasing the latest video?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Hotel California, right?


I thought it was off The Long Run album, but it has been a while since I rummaged through my collection.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> I thought it was off The Long Run album, but it has been a while since I rummaged through my collection.


Wild guess. I just remember that the word freaks is somewhere in Hotel California's lyrics.... The only Eagles song I know


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Didn't ISIS recently apologized for releasing the latest video?


The reason for apologizing was the timing. They are not remorseful about beheading infidels or releasing videos in general.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

big paul said:


> apparently the man was seen chopping the heads off cats in the area beforehand, maybe he was just getting in a bit of practise before "the main event". no more details, don't know the ethnicity of either person but the area is full of Nigerians, Turkish and Poles.


I assume people most have reported the cat killings. If someone was just beheading cats, I think it is a safe bet that the person is insane.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

mcangus said:


> I assume people most have reported the cat killings. If someone was just beheading cats, I think it is a safe bet that the person is insane.


I'm going to suggest that beheading _anything_ is pretty much insane.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I'm going to suggest that beheading _anything_ is pretty much insane.


What would make you believe that or are you just profiling. There could be a very good reason they are acting like that, but I don't have a clue as to what that would be! This is me being PC. I'm not very good at it though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I thought it was off The Long Run album, but it has been a while since I rummaged through my collection.


The Long Run


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back on topic...
These muslimes will not stop. Even though this crap has been going on since the 7th century, the modern age has made it possible for the movement and migration of these nasty assed people and this "fad" (credit to DannyDefense) is coming to a neighborhood near you. 

They want you dead or converted. So, the only option, as Phil Robertson so eloquently put it, is to convert them...or kill them... before they kill you.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

ekim said:


> What would make you believe that or are you just profiling. There could be a very good reason they are acting like that, but I don't have a clue as to what that would be! This is me being PC. I'm not very good at it though.


I'm pretty sure I've admitted this on here before, but just to clarify: I profile. Every day. Everywhere I go. Threat assessment.

Also, in case anybody didn't know this about me too, here's my thoughts on political correctness, hopefully this is clear enough for anyone from our current administration to follow: **** political correctness.

(I know where you were going with that, just thought I'd be open about my response!)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn straight I profile too. Situational Awareness 101


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Question--- who beheads people??


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I'm pretty sure I've admitted this on here before, but just to clarify: I profile. Every day. Everywhere I go. Threat assessment.
> 
> Also, in case anybody didn't know this about me too, here's my thoughts on political correctness, hopefully this is clear enough for anyone from our current administration to follow: **** political correctness.
> 
> (I know where you were going with that, just thought I'd be open about my response!)


And I know you know I was being very sarcastic, I too profile every day, it's called being aware of shit around you and it's every where. I'm sure PC has it's place, just not in the America I grew up in.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

tango said:


> Question--- who beheads people??


Animals.



ekim said:


> And I know you know I was being very sarcastic, I too profile every day, it's called being aware of shit around you and it's every where. I'm sure PC has it's place, just not in the America I grew up in.


Loud and clear.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am not racist, I'm a realist.
I'm not pc, I'm pro me. 
Sit rep is hi .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I can not believe you don't recognize a gardening accident by a Muslim gardener carrying out jihad against the weeds. Geeez.


----------

